# How's the viral paranoia affecting you?



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Cutting my hours at work and wife laid off today...............


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm in medical wife food service management


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Went to our local Acme Store today to pick up a few items and when I saw no meat cutters working, ground beef $7.99 a pound and strip steaks at $20.00 a pound, left the store and will not be going back anytime soon.
Glad we pretty well stocked.
Gouging [email protected] can kiss my roses red.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

My son is in food service and layed off.


----------



## stonen12 (May 13, 2019)

Wife’s out of school... paid thank god, I’ll probably get laid off in a week or two at the rate things are going work with disabled adults. And it’s a pain in the butt trying to get things we need around the house cause all the paranoid people are buying before I get off work, ran out of bread couldn’t find a single loaf anywhere, guess we will be baking our own...


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Over/under on how long this post will last before getting locked? I would reply accordingly if the thread title was more reasonable 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm retired and have a decent amount of fish, game and vacuum sealed meat along with prepared leftovers in the freezer. If needed, there is plenty of game on my property.


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

fishwendel2 said:


> Over/under on how long this post will last before getting locked? I would reply accordingly if the thread title was more reasonable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I see what you're saying, but I interpreted it as the excessive purchasing, storing, increased price of goods and availability of things. 
I refuse to take part in the hoarding as I feel like I'm contributing to the problem but we did a little larger shopping this past week and I grabbed a couple packs of TP this morning as they have been gone everywhere. 
Feel bad for everyone that has their job on hold. Wife working at home and I'm actually picking up extra hours during all this over the next few weeks.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm not paranoid and hope others approach this whole situation with open eyes and an open mind, but i'm sure as he!! nervous. We are all forced to play the hand we are dealt so hopefully we can work together to help each other.

I am a co-owner of a team oriented sporting goods store in a somewhat small town.... and as we know for all practical purposes, all sports have pretty much come to a screeching halt. OHSAA has a press conference Thursday to update about spring sports. Playing it day by day. We do more service oriented stuff (printing, embroidery, engraving) than selling actual sporting goods out the front door so all we can do is cross our fingers that there will be a quick recovery once this bug runs its course. Working on orders that were already pending for the time being to keep our employees working for now........


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

Not at all. We have all we need.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Wife and I both work in a nursing home. Lots of precautions but no lay off in sight.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm lucky and work in a profession where we can all work remotely. Our company embraced a work anywhere any time motto long ago to service our clients and set all of us up with the tools needed (laptops, extra screens, VPN, etc).

I'm at home for the most part, kid is not going to school, wife is home. We have plenty of supplies, beer, bourbon, whiskey, wine and shine! My biggest complaint is trying to work as my 12 year old thinks I'm on spring break or something! 

Anybody needing supplies hit Costco in Columbus. I just stopped at noon today and although they are placing limits on some items (fresh meat, butter, TP, water) they have plenty of everything including TP, water, fresh produce, meat and seafood. I was only looking for shrimp and came home with none (they had small ones but I like the 12-14 per lb).

About half the people I know are being told not to come to work and for many that means no paycheck / unemployment filing. Hopefully this doesn't last long and we move through it quickly so everybody can get back to work.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishwendel2 said:


> Over/under on how long this post will last before getting locked? I would reply accordingly if the thread title was more reasonable
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What wrong with the title?! There are some people getting very paranoid out there! 

It's actually not affecting me much, at least so far. And now that the supply chains are catching up after kind of getting caught with their pants down, some of the out of stock situations are being corrected. 

Also heard today that the pro basketball leagues in both China and South Korea are back up and running. They seem to have gotten a handle on this pretty quickly.


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

My nephew and I did some self quarantine today, the crappie seemed to join in . Told the wife Ineed to go fishing more, keeps me safe, away from large crowds, plenty of fresh air and will help keep our meat supplies full


----------



## KCBfalcon58 (Mar 20, 2006)

I work in oil field industry...very little contact with other people...oil prices affecting us more than the virus.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Apr 13, 2011)

Other than grandkids being home from school it hasn't really affected me much. We have always kept a 30 day supply of food and such on hand for years as we used to live on the coast. It did give me a good laugh on Saturday. Our Walmart hadn't had TP in a couple days and my wife and daughter noticed Saturday there was a run on women's underwear. Guess if you have no TP having lots of drawers is the next best thing.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

KCBfalcon58 said:


> I work in oil field industry...very little contact with other people...oil prices affecting us more than the virus.


I know this feeling also right now! Oil prices are whipping on us also!


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Wife in the food industry and laid off since Monday 
I kid in hs and home
Oldest in college and at home
3 women at home thank god im still working


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

We're retired and I was supposed to watch some grandkids on Friday but now my DIL is going to be home so we're off the hook. I look forward to playing with the kids.
I usually spend 3 or 4 mornings at the Y but they're all closed so I'm catching up on the honey do's.
I'm hoping everything settles back down for the sake of all the folks who are getting laid off.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)

I work for a tier 2 automotive supplier and as you've probably heard the big three will be shutting down soon if they aren't already so our production plants will be also soon. I don't work in production I do testing for the big 3 and others so I'm pretty sure I'll be laid off also. Its a big ripple effect in this industry but we made it through the crash before and I'm confident we can do it again knock wood.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

3 of us at a small branch off a bigger fastener company. So far still working. Got a meeting tomarrow between the 3 of us to brainstorm a way to split our shifts. One will prolly do the purchasing from home. I'll set up the other for deliveries each morning,and hold the fort down solo. Might take some pto on mondays since it's our no delivery day. An let the new guy keep his new earned time. 
2 kids at home,an wife was already on short term leave. That will prolly go another 3 weeks,but will most likely have a job to go back to when ready. 
We have tp,an everything else to get us thru a few weeks if need be. Still ordering take out for the family,lots of movie nights,and baseball/basketball outside when the weathers half way decent. 
I feel for everyone getting layed off. crazy!


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

I’m heading to the cabin to tidy things up and get away house a few days. Wife and daughter are working from home and if I stick around here they’ll work me to death. Haha. 
Was ready to get back to work before this started but now I’ll just wait to see what unfolds. Stocked up and still in budget and gonna ride it out. 
My heart goes out to the young families trying to stay on top. Hope it comes around quickly


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I am teacher, so currently I am off with pay. I am somewhat worried that they may shut down schools for the rest of the school year. We have assignments and stuff for the students to do online currently, along with packets for students who don't have internet or computers. If this drags on longer, we don't really have the capacity to do online learning. We have the programs and the means, but many of our students do not and there is very little to hold them accountable to their assignments. 

College kids taking online classes is far different than middle school and high school kids doing it. Most are not self learners and need instruction and although I have covered most of my standards, they are still going to miss some things they should have gotten in class.

Wife is still working currently, we have the supplies we need at home, and we are both pretty bored. Got out fishing yesterday, going to go out again here in a little bit, so not much has changed. Most of my trepidation is not about the virus, or getting it, but for the ripple effect its causing on everything else currently.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

This outbreak has stressed me out. My wife is having some anxiety issues. Not panicking, but am worried about health and the economy. Every time I get a cold, I get a little chest congestion. At my work, I was deemed an essential employee, so I will be working. About a third of our employees just went on paid leave. Not sure how long they will be out. My wife works from home most of the time so she is good. Got a rental property that we were thinking of selling this summer. Not sure if we should do that now or keep renting it out. How much will home prices drop this summer? 

I'm really wishing I hadn't missed my shots at deer this fall. I'm usually well stocked right now with deer burger. We have no burger at all in the house right now and couldn't find any at the stores the last 2 trips. No chicken either except the canned stuff. Had to buy lamb and expensive steak at Aldi's last time. That was all that was left. Fortunately, I keep a deep freezer and cupboards well stocked, so we didn't have to buy anything. Got 7 geese in the freezer and 1 package of fish left from last year. Got 2 hams also. Going to be stocking up on crappie and hopefully steelhead real soon. Got 5 people to feed. 

Our family Easter get together was cancelled for the 1st time ever. I have lots of older aunts and uncles and they don't want to get sick. Just going to be immediate family this year.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

I must admit, my nerves are shot! Not so much for myself, but my family members. I'm doing everything I can to keep them safe. The wife and I are in our 60's with some underlying health issues and we are caretakers for my mom (95 years old) and my 73 year old brother who is a stroke victim. Worried about my daughter up north who is a frontline nurse in the Altman hospital system. I currently have a little sister in hospice in the Orrville area who will die any day now from cancer. Worried sick about how we will handle her funeral. Worried about my fellow Americans having to deal with this hell that was unleashed on us because of an unclean, unregulated, exotic animal meat market, or worse! When I saw the news several weeks ago regarding Italy, I must admit I stocked us up pretty good. Not to the point of hoarding, but enough we would have needed supplies. We are fortunate to live in a very rural area. We are minimizing all human contact and taking every precaution we can, with constant cleaning and hand washing. I wear nitrile gloves when I touch any gas pump. I am paying particular attention to any mail or packages that enter my home. These are touched by many hands before they get to you!
Other than, I'm pretty good and need to go fishing!


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Fishinaddict said:


> Cutting my hours at work and wife laid off today...............


Correction.....we are both unemployed now. When no one has a job and we are sleeping in tents under an overpass...........


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

I have food in frzr TP PT Ive been ok getting the few daily things I need I still know how to make meals from scratch baked some bread just because


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Stopped in UDF for my daily fix of Fountain Dew & there were no regular straws. Had to modify 1 of those stupid "scoop straws." Manager said that vendors were only delivering on very large orders because there's a driver shortage!


----------



## bulafisherman (Apr 11, 2004)

I work in the welding industry, we are so busy the co is working on offering PTO incentives to keep us at work and delaying us on taking our current PTO time. We are usually the last ones to feel the effects of the economy slowing down and the last ones to pick back up so I believe it's a matter of time before we lose some hours. We are well stocked at home, made a trip to the grocery store today and happen to time it as they were stocking TP and paper towels.one per customer. It was leaving the shelves as they were putting it on. About time to get the boat out.


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

SO


cincinnati said:


> Stopped in UDF for my daily fix of Fountain Dew & there were no regular straws. Had to modify 1 of those stupid "scoop straws." Manager said that vendors were only delivering on very large orders because there's a driver shortage!


Your big problem is a straw?


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

bruce said:


> SO
> 
> Your big problem is a straw?


Nah, I whipped out the Kershaw & fixed the straw but UDF, & presumably other businesses, are experiencing merchandise shortages because there is a truck driver shortage....precipitated by all the Snowflakes who are panic-buying....stuff they don't even need!


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

It is a people thing . Prep before you need what ever it is.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

I was informed yesterday of my layoff, asst golf pro for a local CC. My Wife is still working. We'll be fine. I'll actually have time to do summer projects instead of living at the club 80 hours a week.


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

Nervous about the future uncharted territory!!! I am booked to keep working but sales are down we are a home improvement company we are in the top 7 remodelers in the country!! it will trickle down eventually but we are backed by a large group of investors so I just hope we can get though it as a country !!!I just hope this runs it course fast and all the people affected by this get along and are healthy and can tell the story of getting covid-19 and help we can figure out some kind of remedy GOD BLESS AND GREAT DAY !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

montagc said:


> I'm in IT at a small university. My staff and I are very busy, setting up supporting remote staff and faculty for online learning. We will likely have plenty to do for the long term.
> 
> But yea, "Pandemic shutdown" is more apropos than "Viral Paranoia", unless you are talking about TP and ammo hoarding.


That's a big part of what I'm talking about! Plus some less than responsible rhetoric from social media, government, and media talking heads. Heard an actual honest to God MD interviewed on the radio today, and he was very reassuring. I'll post the bulk of what he said in the "real time" thread.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

montagc said:


> I'm in IT at a small university. My staff and I are very busy, setting up supporting remote staff and faculty for online learning. We will likely have plenty to do for the long term.
> 
> But yea, "Pandemic shutdown" is more apropos than "Viral Paranoia", unless you are talking about TP and ammo hoarding.


That's a big part of what I'm talking about! Plus some less than responsible rhetoric from social media, government, and media talking heads. Heard an actual honest to God MD interviewed on the radio today, and he was very reassuring. I'll post the bulk of what he said in the "real time" thread.

Sorry, double post.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

For those that don't make they're own bread;
3 c.s flour
2 tsps. salt
1 pack of yeast
1.5 c.s 150 degree water
Mix all the dry ingredients, add the water and mix to a sticky dough
Bake at 450 for 45 min. to 1 hour.
Best if done in a dutch oven. remove the lid for the last 15 minutes


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Problem is finding flour! We have been making our own bread for a long time with some dipping sauce.


----------



## Matt63 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

montagc said:


> I don't think its a driver shortage, I think its just that they are busy delivering elsewhere. Does UDF have their own drivers?


No, they get their products from SAS distribution.


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I noticed that a couple days ago, 1more. No suprize there. Seems as though EVERY food item is in short supply.
I always have at least2 or 3 bags of flour around cuz i like homemade bread, especially the wheat.
I just put that quicky recipe up for the guys that don't know how. It's only 4 ingredients and kind of a no-miss deal. I actually really like that type of bread made in a dutch oven.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Delete


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

couldn't find a loaf of fresh bread last night for my pasta.. other than that, not changed my tune one bit.

also got a letter from the corporate office today saying if the country goes into lock down i need to carry the letter with me, it says i am essential personnel and should be allowed to travel unrestricted.. yea, that makes me feel better.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ezbite said:


> couldn't find a loaf of fresh bread last night for my pasta.. other than that, not changed my tune one bit.
> 
> also got a letter from the corporate office today saying if the country goes into lock down i need to carry the letter with me, it says i am essential personnel and should be allowed to travel unrestricted.. yea, that makes me feel better.


Ya our company president keeps sending out company wide emails telling us if our state,or nation goes into quarantine that we are a "essential business" and will need to report to work,unless we are sick or a household member is sick. 
We have a branch in Pennsylvania that provides fasteners to a few medical supply companys,and medical equipment manufacturers. 
We will probobly need to hire here real soon....


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

I am a purchasing agent for a fairly large plumbing co in SW Ohio with 67 employees. We have 2 hotels and quite a few military family projects from 12-48 units and large high end remodels going on. Our 6-7 service plumbers do 24-30 calls a day and only a few have cancelled due to the virus. 
If they shut down our big jobs we will have to lay-off a good amount of plumbers but I think (hope) this is over come July and this great country gets back to normal. Let’s keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Well, my wife got laid off yesterday. The owner of her company is panicking and listening to some really bad advice instead of listening to his lawyers and financial advisors. My wife isn't so much worried about being laid off but that the business will lose some of the contracts they have because they shut down for no reason. They get a good amount of state and federal money and neither is going to be happy that they have no employees working and are continuing to get money from them. Losing those contracts would cripple the business.

We will see what happens. She thinks this is going to be extremely temporary, like a couple days. Worst case I don't see it lasting more than 2 weeks. Beginning of the month is when all the bills need to be paid and all the deposits are made. Investors are gonna want their reports and thats all stuff my wife does. I told her to enjoy a few days off, file for unemployment, polish up her resume, and we will get through it.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

BuckeyeFishinNut said:


> Well, my wife got laid off yesterday. The owner of her company is panicking and listening to some really bad advice instead of listening to his lawyers and financial advisors. My wife isn't so much worried about being laid off but that the business will lose some of the contracts they have because they shut down for no reason. They get a good amount of state and federal money and neither is going to be happy that they have no employees working and are continuing to get money from them. Losing those contracts would cripple the business.
> 
> We will see what happens. She thinks this is going to be extremely temporary, like a couple days. Worst case I don't see it lasting more than 2 weeks. Beginning of the month is when all the bills need to be paid and all the deposits are made. Investors are gonna want their reports and thats all stuff my wife does. I told her to enjoy a few days off, file for unemployment, polish up her resume, and we will get through it.


Everyone else is in the same boat. Ohio is closing down Monday at midnight.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Ya our company president keeps sending out company wide emails telling us if our state,or nation goes into quarantine that we are a "essential business" and will need to report to work,unless we are sick or a household member is sick.
> We have a branch in Pennsylvania that provides fasteners to a few medical supply companys,and medical equipment manufacturers.
> We will probobly need to hire here real soon....


Location?


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> Location?


It would be the one in pa hiring... they used to be in export pa. After I find out where they moved to I can post it.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Hague water in groveport on south Hamilton has a sign out. 15/hr.... better then nothing..


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

I have enough food stuff and tp. Not hoarding that. Did get two 6 pks of 16oz yuengling golden, a case of pbr, 2 Guinness 4 pks, a Guinness 6 pk, an oberon 6 pk, rubaeus 6pk, and some conways from st pats day stock up and 12 pack pbr


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'm very concerned for several family members a very high risk category. No major battles are victorious with some setbacks. I support all those who are working and trying to beat the enemy virus.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

matticito said:


> I have enough food stuff and tp. Not hoarding that. Did get two 6 pks of 16oz yuengling golden, a case of pbr, 2 Guinness 4 pks, a Guinness 6 pk, an oberon 6 pk, rubaeus 6pk, and some conways from st pats day stock up and 12 pack pbr


I am running low on cigs and beer, food we got plenty of. Gonna have to make a run probably tomorrow to stock up. Too much time in the garage making baits and drinking beer, since there is nothing else to do and the weather has been sucky and the river is super high.


----------



## pistolrak (Sep 26, 2014)

After 26 years of dispatching, I never thought I'd say I'd be thankful to be in trucking, but that day has come. We are going nuts right now.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Work in a nursing home. "Steady as she goes"! It is getting difficult to get around through all the closed halls and fire doors. Beats sitting at home....

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

I sure wish the newbies would get over their panic buying, already.
I had to order a 1/2 case of 9mm today, and they won't even have it til April 20th.
Good thing i have much ammo for my other cals.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Very good Mattecito!! Love your sense of preparation!


----------



## FlyFishRich (Feb 3, 2016)

Me being a sub contractor painter and one of the companies that I worked with landed 230 condo's to paint but last Friday was our last day there due to this situation. All contractors were put in the same situation as well there. Not sure when we will be allowed to go back to painting there so I had to pick up a factory job through a temp service. As you can imagine no one is calling to have any interior painting done right now. This would be my busy season with people getting there income taxes back and or wanting a new look for spring. I will be fine just have to tighten up the belt a little......Rich


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

FlyFishRich said:


> Me being a sub contractor painter and one of the companies that I worked with landed 230 condo's to paint but last Friday was our last day there due to this situation. All contractors were put in the same situation as well there. Not sure when we will be allowed to go back to painting there so I had to pick up a factory job through a temp service. As you can imagine no one is calling to have any interior painting done right now. This would be my busy season with people getting there income taxes back and or wanting a new look for spring. I will be fine just have to tighten up the belt a little......Rich


That really sucks! Hope u can get back at it soon,and the works still there for you!


----------

